# Some autonomo questions - English teaching



## goingtobcn

Hello!

I'm spending today researching my options for work over here. I'm a Trinity Cert TESOL qualified English teacher with 2 years' experience in the UK.

Whilst I will be applying to academies, I also like the idea of setting myself up as autonomo to give private lessons/work for some schools who ask for this. I'm covered by husband's social security and I _think_ that he earns enough per month for me to prove that I have income.

So far, my questions are:

- Am I right in thinking that I don't have to pay IVA?
- Do I have to pay IAE and IRPF? Are these separate to income tax?
- I have seen on some websites that autonomos need to raise an invoice for their wages each month... I'm assuming I wouldn't need to do this?

Many thanks in advance  I realise that this may not work out and I may not get enough students, but would like to try! I am also researching gestors as I think I need somebody to guide me through the paperwork, at least initially.


----------



## xabiaxica

goingtobcn said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm spending today researching my options for work over here. I'm a Trinity Cert TESOL qualified English teacher with 2 years' experience in the UK.
> 
> Whilst I will be applying to academies, I also like the idea of setting myself up as autonomo to give private lessons/work for some schools who ask for this. I'm covered by husband's social security and I _think_ that he earns enough per month for me to prove that I have income.
> 
> So far, my questions are:
> 
> - Am I right in thinking that I don't have to pay IVA?
> - Do I have to pay IAE and IRPF? Are these separate to income tax?
> - I have seen on some websites that autonomos need to raise an invoice for their wages each month... I'm assuming I wouldn't need to do this?
> 
> Many thanks in advance  I realise that this may not work out and I may not get enough students, but would like to try! I am also researching gestors as I think I need somebody to guide me through the paperwork, at least initially.


I work as a private tutor - a bit of English & Maths, but mostly Spanish & I'm registered autónomo

there's no IVA on teaching - so you don't have to charge any, but obviously you do have to pay tax - & if you're working for any company or academy there's some kind of 'retención' as well - I know that sounds vague, but my gestor does it all for me 

I *do *have to produce an invoice for every student - & if I was working for companies, those too - & the invoices have to have DNI/NIE/NIF numbers on them - both mine & the students'......... none of them actually want the invoices - so I just trundle a copy of each to the gestor every 3 months - they work out how much tax I owe, ring me to tell me & arrange for it to be paid

because I have a pretty stable student base, I just do one invoice per student every 3 months - or I'd be destroying the rainforest single-handedly


----------



## goingtobcn

xabiachica said:


> I work as a private tutor - a bit of English & Maths, but mostly Spanish & I'm registered autónomo
> 
> there's no IVA on teaching - so you don't have to charge any, but obviously you do have to pay tax - & if you're working for any company or academy there's some kind of 'retención' as well - I know that sounds vague, but my gestor does it all for me
> 
> I *do *have to produce an invoice for every student - & if I was working for companies, those too - & the invoices have to have DNI/NIE/NIF numbers on them - both mine & the students'......... none of them actually want the invoices - so I just trundle a copy of each to the gestor every 3 months - they work out how much tax I owe, ring me to tell me & arrange for it to be paid
> 
> because I have a pretty stable student base, I just do one invoice per student every 3 months - or I'd be destroying the rainforest single-handedly


Thank you  I was hoping you'd see this and impart some of your wisdom 

Yep I realise I have to pay tax, just wasn't sure what IAE and IRPF were...

I also know I'd have to invoice each student, but I think what I read was more about if you're running a small company with staff then you have to raise an invoice as your wages.

I read elsewhere (possibly on an old thread on her) that you can come off the autonomo register if you don't have enough work - does that sound right?

Also, I'd quite like to test the water by seeing if there's enough demand for my lessons before going through the whole autonomo process: would I then be illegal or is there some leeway? 

I've read about the retencion thing as well but not quite sure on that - definitely need a gestor at least initially!


----------



## xabiaxica

goingtobcn said:


> Thank you  I was hoping you'd see this and impart some of your wisdom
> 
> Yep I realise I have to pay tax, just wasn't sure what IAE and IRPF were...
> 
> I also know I'd have to invoice each student, but I think what I read was more about if you're running a small company with staff then you have to raise an invoice as your wages.
> 
> I read elsewhere (possibly on an old thread on her) that you can come off the autonomo register if you don't have enough work - does that sound right?
> 
> Also, I'd quite like to test the water by seeing if there's enough demand for my lessons before going through the whole autonomo process: would I then be illegal or is there some leeway?
> 
> I've read about the retencion thing as well but not quite sure on that - definitely need a gestor at least initially!


yes you can 'baja'/sign off as autónomo - I think it's up to 3 months a year - but not just if you don't have enough work - it has to be planned in advance - I 'baja'd ' in the summer when I knew most of my students would be away so planned a good long break with my girls ........ you aren't actually allowed to work at all when you are 'baja'd' - then when I started work again I 'alta'd'/signed on again

most people do 'test the water' before registering............... though you aren't really supposed to - there isn't actually any leeway at all

my gestor does _everything _for me except teach the classes & produce the invoices - for the HUGE fee of 40€ a month


----------



## goingtobcn

xabiachica said:


> yes you can 'baja'/sign off as autónomo - I think it's up to 3 months a year - but not just if you don't have enough work - it has to be planned in advance - I 'baja'd ' in the summer when I knew most of my students would be away so planned a good long break with my girls ........ you aren't actually allowed to work at all when you are 'baja'd' - then when I started work again I 'alta'd'/signed on again
> 
> most people do 'test the water' before registering............... though you aren't really supposed to - there isn't actually any leeway at all
> 
> my gestor does _everything _for me except teach the classes & produce the invoices - for the HUGE fee of 40€ a month


Ahh ok, from whatever I read, it made it sound like you could just 'baja' when needed. How much notice did you have to give? Was this to your gestor?

Hmm, so 'testing the water' is not really allowed... Do you know what happens if I register as autonomo and really don't have enough students to make it worth it - can I 'baja' permanently?! I do have some possible students lined up, but nothing concrete yet.

Thank you again


----------



## xabiaxica

goingtobcn said:


> Ahh ok, from whatever I read, it made it sound like you could just 'baja' when needed. How much notice did you have to give? Was this to your gestor?
> 
> Hmm, so 'testing the water' is not really allowed... Do you know what happens if I register as autonomo and really don't have enough students to make it worth it - can I 'baja' permanently?! I do have some possible students lined up, but nothing concrete yet.
> 
> Thank you again


the way I understand it, is you baja for a calendar month - I had to go into my gestor's office to sign the forms within the first two weeks of August when I baja'd for August - my autónomo payment goes out around the 20th of the month - I think you have up to a few days before that - the killer is that you can't work that month, so you can't think 'oh s4¡t this is a bad month I'll baja' - it has to be planned

if you could do that I'd have baja'd for July - when I asked my students who was wanting classes it seemed worth the effort - by the end of the month I just about covered my autónomo payment, so many of them decided to go away at the last minute 

yes, if it doesn't work out you can baja permanently - just make sure that you do - because if you don't they keep taking the money from your account - you can always alta again at a future date


----------



## goingtobcn

Oh no, that's frustrating about July  Hope you had a good summer with your girls though 

Thank you so much again for your help, I really really appreciate it  Sure I'll have more questions soon!


----------



## baldilocks

Something on these lines would be good as a sticky.


----------



## goingtobcn

baldilocks said:


> Something on these lines would be good as a sticky.


Good idea 

I guess the thing is that everyone has slightly different questions (I did search on here before posting and found some useful stuff), but it'd be a good place to start


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> Something on these lines would be good as a sticky.


I'll add a link to this in the FAQ thread


----------



## goingtobcn

xabiachica said:


> I'll add a link to this in the FAQ thread


Thank you


----------



## goingtobcn

xabiachica, do you mind me asking roughly what % income tax you pay? I found this Seguridad Social:Trabajadores but not sure I'm looking at the right thing...


----------



## xabiaxica

goingtobcn said:


> xabiachica, do you mind me asking roughly what % income tax you pay? I found this Seguridad Social:Trabajadores but not sure I'm looking at the right thing...


I've never stopped to work it out tbh 

everything used to go through my late husband's gestor (& his bank account ) - I didn't even think about what I paid in autónomo until he died & I changed to a more local gestor & it started going through my own account

now my gestor works it out, I do know that in the first quarter this year he told me it was something like 55€ after all the 'claims' were taken against it - the second quarter I was baja'd for most of it

I know I get extra tax breaks as a widow though, & because I have school age children


----------



## goingtobcn

xabiachica said:


> I've never stopped to work it out tbh
> 
> everything used to go through my late husband's gestor (& his bank account ) - I didn't even think about what I paid in autónomo until he died & I changed to a more local gestor & it started going through my own account
> 
> now my gestor works it out, I do know that in the first quarter this year he told me it was something like 55€ after all the 'claims' were taken against it - the second quarter I was baja'd for most of it
> 
> I know I get extra tax breaks as a widow though, & because I have school age children


Sorry to hear about your husband 

No worries, just trying to do some sums as to what I'd need to charge. Can't actually register as autonomo until I get my NIE (hopefully tomorrow once hubby has photocopied some stuff at work today!), so just researching things


----------



## goingtobcn

Sorry, another question! Do you have to write your home address on the invoices you give to students?


----------



## xabiaxica

goingtobcn said:


> Sorry, another question! Do you have to write your home address on the invoices you give to students?


yes!


----------



## goingtobcn

xabiachica said:


> yes!


Hmm, was hoping the answer would be no! The Mr is not overly keen on our home address going on them (I wouldn't teach from home), and if it's going out to students then I will need to check with the landlord that he's ok with it I guess.


----------



## xabiaxica

goingtobcn said:


> Hmm, was hoping the answer would be no! The Mr is not overly keen on our home address going on them (I wouldn't teach from home), and if it's going out to students then I will need to check with the landlord that he's ok with it I guess.


you have to use that address to register - & if you're not actually working from home I can't see any issue for the landlord - you're allowed to be self-employed even if you're renting

if your students are anything like mine they won't even want invoices - I just produce them to take to the gestor who does whatever he does with them as far as tax is concerned.....


----------



## goingtobcn

xabiachica said:


> you have to use that address to register - & if you're not actually working from home I can't see any issue for the landlord - you're allowed to be self-employed even if you're renting
> 
> if your students are anything like mine they won't even want invoices - I just produce them to take to the gestor who does whatever he does with them as far as tax is concerned.....


Have I told you yet that you're an :angel: ?! Was also looking for a star symbol - can't find one, but you're a star too! Really, really appreciate your quick and helpful replies 

I guess I just worried (as I am prone to doing!) that if for any unlikely reason the landlord happened to meet one of my students and see his address on the invoice, he might not be very happy. Fair enough about most students not wanting one though! Do they mostly pay you cash?


----------



## baldilocks

If you're worried about students knowing where you live, don't be. They aren't like students in UK or USA who might do all sorts of things to the property. Kids here are much more responsible and respecful of other persons and their property, at least around here they are. We have hardly any grafitti in the village, no broken streetlights, no vandalism, etc. The kids all know where their teachers live and some will even come by with their parents if they have surplus produce off the huertos (we've just finished off 3kg of grapes and 4 kg pomegranates and we are almost at the end of the last 20kg potatoes).


----------



## xabiaxica

goingtobcn said:


> Have I told you yet that you're an :angel: ?! Was also looking for a star symbol - can't find one, but you're a star too! Really, really appreciate your quick and helpful replies
> 
> I guess I just worried (as I am prone to doing!) that if for any unlikely reason the landlord happened to meet one of my students and see his address on the invoice, he might not be very happy. Fair enough about most students not wanting one though! Do they mostly pay you cash?


they all pay cash!!

I just keep a record of how many sessions they do each month & produce an invoice per student every 3 months


----------



## goingtobcn

baldilocks said:


> If you're worried about students knowing where you live, don't be. They aren't like students in UK or USA who might do all sorts of things to the property. Kids here are much more responsible and respecful of other persons and their property, at least around here they are. We have hardly any grafitti in the village, no broken streetlights, no vandalism, etc. The kids all know where their teachers live and some will even come by with their parents if they have surplus produce off the huertos (we've just finished off 3kg of grapes and 4 kg pomegranates and we are almost at the end of the last 20kg potatoes).


Aww, that's lovely  I'd mostly be teaching adults, just wary I guess.

Thanks xabiachica - I guess most of them don't care about invoices! I do wonder if I should drop the landlord an email though, as I'd much rather ask now than have him find out and be annoyed, or worse.


----------



## baldilocks

goingtobcn said:


> Aww, that's lovely  I'd mostly be teaching adults, just wary I guess.
> 
> Thanks xabiachica - I guess most of them don't care about invoices! I do wonder if I should drop the landlord an email though, as I'd much rather ask now than have him find out and be annoyed, or worse.


No, that's the suegra (m-i-l), and her students also bring fruit and veg, plus cakes, pies, jams etc and we dish out orange marmalade made from the bitter oranges from the trees that line the streets. NOTE that in many places, picking those oranges is illegal, however, here, it is the police who pick them and bring them to the door because it is better than the kids using them as footballs.


----------



## goingtobcn

baldilocks said:


> No, that's the suegra (m-i-l), and her students also bring fruit and veg, plus cakes, pies, jams etc and we dish out orange marmalade made from the bitter oranges from the trees that line the streets. NOTE that in many places, picking those oranges is illegal, however, here, it is the police who pick them and bring them to the door because it is better than the kids using them as footballs.


Wow! Sounds good


----------



## goingtobcn

Another day, another question from me... 

Do you have/have to have a separate and dedicated bank account for your autonomo accounts?


----------



## englishinbarcelona

HI everyone!
I'm and English teacher working in Barcelona, been here 2 years now. I've worked almost every class through an academy and not worried about paying extra tax on the odd hour of private class.

I've now been offered private classes in a company who want me to teach apart from the academy which would amount to about €700 per month.

As I already have a contract and pay tax through my job do I need to declare this extra income? Would it mean becoming autonomo, even though I have a job?

Another problem is that they receive support from their classes through the Generalitat de Catalunya, so I wouldn't be able to, and I'm not keen on, going about this 'black'.

Any advice would be helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## goingtobcn

englishinbarcelona said:


> HI everyone!
> I'm and English teacher working in Barcelona, been here 2 years now. I've worked almost every class through an academy and not worried about paying extra tax on the odd hour of private class.
> 
> I've now been offered private classes in a company who want me to teach apart from the academy which would amount to about €700 per month.
> 
> As I already have a contract and pay tax through my job do I need to declare this extra income? Would it mean becoming autonomo, even though I have a job?
> 
> Another problem is that they receive support from their classes through the Generalitat de Catalunya, so I wouldn't be able to, and I'm not keen on, going about this 'black'.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful!
> 
> Thanks!


Hello  I'm sure xabiachica will know better than me, but I would say you *do* need to declare this somehow. What I'm not sure is whether you can become autonomo when you also have a contract.


----------



## goingtobcn

goingtobcn said:


> Another day, another question from me...
> 
> Do you have/have to have a separate and dedicated bank account for your autonomo accounts?


Ignore this... went to bank today anyway and am sorted with autonomo account.


----------



## xabiaxica

englishinbarcelona said:


> HI everyone!
> I'm and English teacher working in Barcelona, been here 2 years now. I've worked almost every class through an academy and not worried about paying extra tax on the odd hour of private class.
> 
> I've now been offered private classes in a company who want me to teach apart from the academy which would amount to about €700 per month.
> 
> As I already have a contract and pay tax through my job do I need to declare this extra income? Would it mean becoming autonomo, even though I have a job?
> 
> Another problem is that they receive support from their classes through the Generalitat de Catalunya, so I wouldn't be able to, and I'm not keen on, going about this 'black'.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful!
> 
> Thanks!


:welcome:

I don't know the answer 100% - but I'd say that you do have to declare this separately

I'm not sure if you would have to actually register as autónomo (though I suspect you might) - or whether it's just a case of declaring the tax - you'd really need a gestor to advise on this

one thought - if you DO have to register as autónomo, maybe the academy would allow you to bill them for your hours (at a higher rate) instead of being on contract

you'd lose job security, but you wouldn't be 'paying twice'...... I guess you'd have to weigh it up yourself


----------



## goingtobcn

Good morning! Excellent advice above 

Another question from me: will my gestor need to see bank statements? I know you can claim back expenses, but am wondering whether I can use the account I set up for personal expenditure or whether it'd be easier to have a separate account for that and transfer a single amount each month...


----------



## xabiaxica

goingtobcn said:


> Good morning! Excellent advice above
> 
> Another question from me: will my gestor need to see bank statements? I know you can claim back expenses, but am wondering whether I can use the account I set up for personal expenditure or whether it'd be easier to have a separate account for that and transfer a single amount each month...


I do in fact run my entire life from the one account - though I keep meaning to set up a separate account for work, my gestor said it isn't essential

he has never wanted to see my bank statements - as far as expenses are concerned I just take all my receipts in to him......


----------



## goingtobcn

xabiachica said:


> I do in fact run my entire life from the one account - though I keep meaning to set up a separate account for work, my gestor said it isn't essential
> 
> he has never wanted to see my bank statements - as far as expenses are concerned I just take all my receipts in to him......


Thank you 

Meeting the gestor on Tues and have a long list of questions for him!!


----------



## goingtobcn

Just a little update... Getting myself sorted with flyers, posters, (basic) website, etc etc! Gestors are taking care of the paperwork and I'll have to take it to the relevant places.
Had a few inquiries from various people about lessons, but nothing definite yet - once the advertising material is finalised, this will hopefully change!


----------



## englishinbarcelona

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I don't know the answer 100% - but I'd say that you do have to declare this separately
> 
> I'm not sure if you would have to actually register as autónomo (though I suspect you might) - or whether it's just a case of declaring the tax - you'd really need a gestor to advise on this
> 
> one thought - if you DO have to register as autónomo, maybe the academy would allow you to bill them for your hours (at a higher rate) instead of being on contract
> 
> you'd lose job security, but you wouldn't be 'paying twice'...... I guess you'd have to weigh it up yourself


Thanks a lot, very helpful advice and I'm meeting a gestor tomorrow! Hopefully should get this sorted out! My academy won't let me bill for hours, so will just have to see if I have to go autonomo only for these classes or not...


----------



## Braggie42

*Help!*



xabiachica said:


> I work as a private tutor - a bit of English & Maths, but mostly Spanish & I'm registered autónomo
> 
> there's no IVA on teaching - so you don't have to charge any, but obviously you do have to pay tax - & if you're working for any company or academy there's some kind of 'retención' as well - I know that sounds vague, but my gestor does it all for me
> 
> I *do *have to produce an invoice for every student - & if I was working for companies, those too - & the invoices have to have DNI/NIE/NIF numbers on them - both mine & the students'......... none of them actually want the invoices - so I just trundle a copy of each to the gestor every 3 months - they work out how much tax I owe, ring me to tell me & arrange for it to be paid
> 
> because I have a pretty stable student base, I just do one invoice per student every 3 months - or I'd be destroying the rainforest single-handedly


I'm just in the process of changing to autonomo here and am confused about the billing....... I have to pay a monthly amount to the government AND there is IRPF on the invoice too???

Please can you tell me, do I claim back the IRPF in my tax return at the end of the year? I quoted a take home price to the agency I was offered work by, but if I pay both the monthly amount and the IRPF, I end up with substantially less.

Can anyone help me??

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh

Braggie42 said:


> I'm just in the process of changing to autonomo here and am confused about the billing....... I have to pay a monthly amount to the government AND there is IRPF on the invoice too???
> 
> Please can you tell me, do I claim back the IRPF in my tax return at the end of the year? I quoted a take home price to the agency I was offered work by, but if I pay both the monthly amount and the IRPF, I end up with substantially less.
> 
> Can anyone help me??
> 
> Thanks


The 'monthly amount' is what you would know as National Insurance - this goes towards your pension and healthcare. As autonomo, this is a fixed figure and not income related as in UK.

IRPF is income tax, just the same as in UK - why would you get it back?


----------



## Braggie42

*Thank you*

I was asking, because the chap who I'm speaking to mentioned that I may get a rebate if I've paid over the odds when I submit my tax return at the end of the year and I was dubious, hence my question here. 

So if I want to take home 20€/hour after all contributions, I need to work out the top line including the 21% IRPF.....?

Thanks again for responding. Although a little curt, I really appreciate the help.

Aall the best, enjoy your day 

Best regards
Nia


----------



## snikpoh

Braggie42 said:


> I was asking, because the chap who I'm speaking to mentioned that I may get a rebate if I've paid over the odds when I submit my tax return at the end of the year and I was dubious, hence my question here.
> 
> So if I want to take home 20€/hour after all contributions, I need to work out the top line including the 21% IRPF.....?
> 
> Thanks again for responding. Although a little curt, I really appreciate the help.
> 
> Aall the best, enjoy your day
> 
> Best regards
> Nia


I suspect that what you are being told could be correct. 

If, at the end of the year, you have paid too much tax when all allowances are taken into consideration. I guess this is much the same as in UK - the main difference here (I think) is that you have to make periodic tax payments (and IVA?) rather than just one tax return.

You would also have to establish how many hours you will work per month to factor in the NI payments. However, I suspect that 20€/hour take home is a VERY good rate in the current times.

PS - didn't mean to appear curt, just trying to help.


----------



## xabiaxica

Braggie42 said:


> I was asking, because the chap who I'm speaking to mentioned that I may get a rebate if I've paid over the odds when I submit my tax return at the end of the year and I was dubious, hence my question here.
> 
> So if I want to take home 20€/hour after all contributions, I need to work out the top line including the 21% IRPF.....?
> 
> Thanks again for responding. Although a little curt, I really appreciate the help.
> 
> Aall the best, enjoy your day
> 
> Best regards
> Nia


20€ an hour NET?

most teachers of English would only be able to dream of that!


----------



## Chopera

While we're on the subject, does anyone know if the Spanish government generally treats autonomo teachers as "part-timers" when it calculates how many years have been contributed to the state pension? I read somewhere that they only count contact time, which might be about 20 hours/week, which isn't enough to qualify as full-time. So in theory, if you need to work say 15 years full-time to qualify for the Spanish state pension then as an autonomo you'll need to work 30 years? I think autonomos used to increase their base payments as they neared retirement, as this also affected the pension calculation, but then I read they'd changed this as well. As usual the system is opaque and they keep moving the goalposts!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

snikpoh said:


> I suspect that what you are being told could be correct.
> 
> If, at the end of the year, you have paid too much tax when all allowances are taken into consideration. I guess this is much the same as in UK - the main difference here (I think) is that you have to make periodic tax payments (and IVA?) rather than just one tax return.
> 
> You would also have to establish how many hours you will work per month to factor in the NI payments. However, I suspect that 20€/hour take home is a VERY good rate in the current times.
> 
> PS - didn't mean to appear curt, just trying to help.


Here the rates are considerably more, but then it would be if you were in the London area in the UK.
I pay 21% and get a large proportion of that back when I, actually OH, does the tax papers. The unfortunate thing is that first you have to pay it out and then you get it back.
Don't you get a lot back xabia??

Sorry, I should add that I was thinking of company teachers with experience. In an academy you could earn anything from 12 - 24/5€ gross, and with 20€ you'd be scraping a living and at 12€ you wouldn't be making a living, probably.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Chopera said:


> While we're on the subject, does anyone know if the Spanish government generally treats autonomo teachers as "part-timers" when it calculates how many years have been contributed to the state pension? I read somewhere that they only count contact time, which might be about 20 hours/week, which isn't enough to qualify as full-time. So in theory, if you need to work say 15 years full-time to qualify for the Spanish state pension then as an autonomo you'll need to work 30 years? I think autonomos used to increase their base payments as they neared retirement, as this also affected the pension calculation, but then I read they'd changed this as well. As usual the system is opaque and they keep moving the goalposts!


You might be right. OH did say something about increasing my payments, and I nearly fainted. I didn't think it was possible for someone like me to pay more to the government


----------



## skellorn

Hi, 

I also work as autonomo so do have some good info should you need more help. I was wondering if knows what documents / paperwork / certificates you need to teach group classes in a rented room, ideally I would use a nursery which has rooms available in the evening and pay them but I dont know if this is legal or if I would need any papers etc or would the fact I am autonomo be enough.

THanks

Craig


----------



## el pescador

Re autonomo.
If you sell stuff at the local car boot sale and ebay will you have to be autonomo?


----------



## Trubrit

Hi everyone, my daughter will be registering as autonomo as from January 8th, Can anyone tell me which receipts she has to keep and which ones she can chuck in the bin? Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica

Trubrit said:


> Hi everyone, my daughter will be registering as autonomo as from January 8th, Can anyone tell me which receipts she has to keep and which ones she can chuck in the bin? Thanks.


I keep _everything _- including coffee & snack receipts since I do my classes in a bar & cycle repairs because that's my form of transport 

my gestor puts _everything_ through on the tax forms


----------



## 213979

xabiachica said:


> I keep _everything _- including coffee & snack receipts since I do my classes in a bar & cycle repairs because that's my form of transport
> 
> my gestor puts _everything_ through on the tax forms


I had no idea I had to do this until about a month ago. Keep everything, guys!


----------

